
Do React Hooks Replace Redux? TL;DR: Hooks Are Great, but No - ericelliott
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/do-react-hooks-replace-redux-210bab340672
======
acemarke
I frequently disagree with Eric Elliott's opinions (like claiming that
TypeScript is useless, or that everyone should learn "concatenative
inheritance"). That said, this article basically matches how I would describe
the situation: hooks like `useContext` and `useReducer` overlap with some of
the ways you'd use Redux, but overall are a different tool for different use
cases. Both have their place, and there's still lots of reasons to use Redux.

I've tackled this topic in a few places:

\- Reactathon 2019 Keynote: The State of Redux
([https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2019/03/presentation-
state...](https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2019/03/presentation-state-of-
redux/))

\- Redux - Not Dead Yet! ([https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2018/03/redux-
not-dead-yet...](https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2018/03/redux-not-dead-
yet/))

\- Thoughts on React Hooks, Redux, and Separation of Concerns
([https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2019/07/blogged-answers-
th...](https://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2019/07/blogged-answers-thoughts-on-
hooks/))

~~~
WTFJavaScript
If you're referring to ["The TypeScript Tax"]([https://medium.com/javascript-
scene/the-typescript-tax-132ff...](https://medium.com/javascript-scene/the-
typescript-tax-132ff4cb175b)), Eric never said it was useless. "Many
developers love using it, and there are many aspects of the TypeScript
developer experience I genuinely love." There's a whole section called "What I
Love About TypeScript" and he even uses it in some of his open-source
projects. What he actually says is that there is a cost to using TypeScript
(an obvious fact). And most JavaScript developers use [object
concatenation]([https://medium.com/javascript-scene/the-hidden-treasures-
of-...](https://medium.com/javascript-scene/the-hidden-treasures-of-object-
composition-60cd89480381)) all the time, especially with Redux. He's right -
every JavaScript developer should know what it is and how to use it, even if
they don't recognize it by the word "concatenation".

